# Where do you buy your African cichlids?



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys just wondering where you buy your African cichlids? I have an all male Malawi tank and Im always looking to add more fish thanks


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Good question..... I'm having a hell of a time trying to find what I need...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Roger's, Paul's, my fish guy and from the forum.*


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Mine have all been from the forums but maybe for the stranger fish you could group buy from livefishdirect.com maybe?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

There's really nothing out there locally. You might find the odd couple of fish at the LFS, but typically just a mixed cichlid tank. IPU had some recently and from my tour of stores, they have the most african dedicated tanks that I've seen. Fishworld use to have a lot but recently nothing much. Online seems the best if you know exactly what you want. I tried asking our sponsors to bring in fish but the typical order is 50 of one type and they are usually 1" or so.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom and paul at African Cichlids Forum - Home


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ordered mine at reservestockcichlids.com
can also get from livefishdirect or bluechipaquatics 
local selection is pretty horrible when your looking for something specific that isnt common


----------



## jack1233 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got mine at Petsmart. Don't laugh, I'm a newbie. They have them isolated by continent and won't sell you South American cichlids if you have Africans!
I have 3 red zebra 2-3"; 2 jewel 4"; and 1 girafe 5" and just inherited 5 baby kribs, so looking to get rid of the bigger fish if anyone wants to buy or trade.


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I would maybe recommend you join the vancouver aquatics club they have auctions at their meetings so you could maybe pick some up their or ask around and find someone that breeds.

I personally have found the best bargins on here and the vancouver aquarium clubs auction.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I got mine from Doug at African Rift Lake Aquatics one of the sponsours here


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got a bunch from King Ed's for next to nothing. 50%!!!!! off!!!!!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

African Cichlids seem to be on the comeback but slowly. We reduced our sections dramatically due to the shift to marine interest. This was likely due to the shift in the US dollar creating better pricing for marine livestock where a lot of africans were coming from Europe under the Euro.
We bring in a lot of odd ball Africans out of interest but as I say, the African market is still not very strong at present.


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

I find the biggest issue is to many stores bring in the same fish, IMO this is why the cichlid industry is taking a crap kicking, Ive been hoping for a LONG time that it comes on strong again, and maybe someone RE opens RIFTZONE becuase thats where i bought ALL of my fish, I have also bought fish from canadian aquatics and King eds!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i get mine from spencer jack he has some awsome fish as it comes to cichlids of all sorts. and localy off a deffrent forum . been lucky when it comes to fish i want


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I order them then breed my own


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I buy them from this guy Al 604-421-5023


----------



## scarinc (May 4, 2011)

Death's Sting said:


> Good question..... I'm having a hell of a time trying to find what I need...


Check out African Cichlids, leading supplier, our own fish food, Pet Stores in Richmond


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

scarinc said:


> Check out African Cichlids, leading supplier, our own fish food, Pet Stores in Richmond


Ummm, that would be Richmond, VIRGINIA


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

scarinc said:


> Check out African Cichlids, leading supplier, our own fish food, Pet Stores in Richmond


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

^^^^^ lol!!!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Tom and paul at African Cichlids Forum - Home


Me too! They are the ones who got me into African Cichlids. Always good quality fish and a very reasonable price.


----------



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

All but 1 of my fish in my 2 tanks have come from individuals I've contacted off of forums. 1 was store bought 4 yrs ago (a red zebra), from....ducking the tomatoes....Walmart when they carried fish. $5. Tomorrow I'm off to meet someone and pick up about 25 fish!


----------

